# What photo sharing website do you use?



## Punk

Title says it all, you can have more than one option, you just have to use regularly


----------



## Geoff

I used to use SmugMuc until I decided I didn't want to pay the yearly fee, then I switched to 500px and while I love the photos on there, my photos never got noticed and it's not ideal for hosting and sharing elsewhere.  Now I use Flickr for all my photography work, and Photobucket for all other images like screenshots, as the quality gets reduced.


----------



## spirit

Flickr! A terabyte of storage and no costs is a winner for me - and my photos get quite a lot of views. Had well over 1,000 on some, one of them even 3,000+ the last time I checked.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Flickr! A terabyte of storage and no costs is a winner for me - and my photos get quite a lot of views. Had well over 1,000 on some, one of them even 3,000+ the last time I checked.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013



I'm thinking of getting a flickr account... But I already have a Panoramio, 500PX Plus and Facebook page...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I'm thinking of getting a flickr account... But I already have a Panoramio, 500PX Plus and Facebook page...



Ditch 'em all and go for Flickr.


----------



## Punk

Im setting my FlickR account as we speak but I'm keeping the other ones too


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Ditch 'em all and go for Flickr.


Agreed.  Flickr is by far the easiest way to share the images as well, given you photo sizes to choose from when getting the direct link.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Im setting my FlickR account as we speak but I'm keeping the other ones too



Let us know what your account name is and I'll follow for you sure.


----------



## Punk

I'm uploading 200 photos right now 

Thing is it bugs every five minutes, disconnects me and asks me to reconnect to keep on uploading...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I'm uploading 200 photos right now
> 
> Thing is it bugs every five minutes, disconnects me and asks me to reconnect to keep on uploading...



Yeah, that is one issue with Flickr which I have too. I am being upgraded to fibre broadband on Friday, so maybe then those issues will be gone for me at least. One thing I've found is that it's better if you only upload maybe 3 or 4 photos at a time, rather than trying to get 200 on there all at once. 

If I remember correctly, one of the reasons why I stopped using 500px was because whenever I uploaded anything, my internet connection would run at a snail's pace until the photo had been uploaded. Didn't make me very popular in the house.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> If I remember correctly, one of the reasons why I stopped using 500px was because whenever I uploaded anything, my internet connection would run at a snail's pace until the photo had been uploaded. Didn't make me very popular in the house.



It still does but the picture has an outstanding quality on 500PX!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> It still does but the picture has an outstanding quality on 500PX!



They look good on Flickr too, but my upload speed is so slow at the moment (less than 1mbps) that I just upload reduced-quality files which are usually a few megabytes or smaller, so I don't know how a full res file might look on Flickr.

As I said, on Friday I am being upgraded to fibre, so I should have around 10mbps upload - I might upload a full res image from my D3200 and see how it looks (and see how quickly it uploads!)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Photobucket 99.9% of the time.
I only use something else when I don't want a pic linked back to me by the viewer (NSA not included since they can trace it).


----------



## Punk

Here is the link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/114994933@N04/

Don't know if I'll keep it, panoramas are too big...


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> They look good on Flickr too, but my upload speed is so slow at the moment (less than 1mbps) that I just upload reduced-quality files which are usually a few megabytes or smaller, so I don't know how a full res file might look on Flickr.
> 
> As I said, on Friday I am being upgraded to fibre, so I should have around 10mbps upload - I might upload a full res image from my D3200 and see how it looks (and see how quickly it uploads!)


That's why I love my 25Mbps upload speed


----------



## C4C

I'm a proud 500px user.. It's fast, simple, and very easy to connect with your other social media profiles. 

Though I have to say: In the past few weeks, I've experienced issues uploading and accessing photos through their website. It's been slightly glitchy :/


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Here is the link:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/114994933@N04/
> 
> Don't know if I'll keep it, panoramas are too big...



Doesn't look like you have any photos on there...


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Doesn't look like you have any photos on there...



Yeah that website isn't working properly...


----------



## Geoff

Digxt said:


> I'm a proud 500px user.. It's fast, simple, and very easy to connect with your other social media profiles.
> 
> Though I have to say: In the past few weeks, I've experienced issues uploading and accessing photos through their website. It's been slightly glitchy :/


I do like the layout of 500px and the photos that people post are amazing, I love getting ideas from 500px.  The downside is that it's more difficult to share.  Yes you can share them to facebook, twitter, etc., but with Flickr you can choose which resolution to share with a direct link or forum link, and it gives you the code from the share menu.



Punk said:


> Yeah that website isn't working properly...


Works fine for me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffjohnsonphotography/


----------



## mr.doom

I started with Photolia, moved on to PhotoSig. People on photosig turned really crappy, valuing more crap than proper work, so I moved to 500px, my facebook page and occasionally Deviantart.


----------



## Agent Smith

For image sharing I use imgur.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Works fine for me.



Everytime I upload photos it tells me there is a connection problem and that I have to go back to reconnect... It's the only website that tells me this, I can upload on Facebook and 500PX.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Everytime I upload photos it tells me there is a connection problem and that I have to go back to reconnect... It's the only website that tells me this, I can upload on Facebook and 500PX.



How many photos are you trying to upload at a time? I get this problem too, usually when I try to upload more than 5 photos at a time and if Flickr is having a bad day.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> How many photos are you trying to upload at a time? I get this problem too, usually when I try to upload more than 5 photos at a time and if Flickr is having a bad day.



A dozen... I don't know, to me that's really a turn off when a website acts like that... And I have more than 200 photos already that need to be uploaded...


----------



## Punk

I just tried five pictures and it crashed again... I don't think I'll be using FlickR


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I just tried five pictures and it crashed again... I don't think I'll be using FlickR


I think it's your computer 

What browser are you using?  I assume you tried multiple ones?


----------



## G80FTW

Punk said:


> I just tried five pictures and it crashed again... I don't think I'll be using FlickR



Iv uploaded 10+ at a time on Flickr. It takes a while though.  Especially with my connection.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> I think it's your computer


I'll buy a macbook then 


WRXGuy1 said:


> What browser are you using?  I assume you tried multiple ones?



No I haven't, I'll try that, I was thinking about this actually.

I'm using Chrome. (I actually deleted my account lol).


----------



## spirit

Sometimes when it says that the files filed to upload, they actually haven't. I get this occasionally and when I check my photostream they're there with the correct titles, tags and in the right groups.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I'll buy a macbook then
> 
> 
> No I haven't, I'll try that, I was thinking about this actually.
> 
> I'm using Chrome. (I actually deleted my account lol).


Weird, I use Chrome and it worked for me, but again I've only uploaded 1-2 at a time.


----------



## spirit

I find that if you upload more than about 5 at a time it can crash, but we'll see if it's any better with my new fibre broadband.


----------



## natekerilll

I use Flickr and Instagram. The perfect match!


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I just tried five pictures and it crashed again... I don't think I'll be using FlickR





G80FTW said:


> Iv uploaded 10+ at a time on Flickr. It takes a while though.  Especially with my connection.





spirit said:


> I find that if you upload more than about 5 at a time it can crash, but we'll see if it's any better with my new fibre broadband.


I uploaded 274 photos all at once and had no issues with Flickr


----------

